# Впервые испытал защемление нерва, как лечить???



## mva66 (6 Янв 2012)

Уважаемые знатоки, с данным недугом столкнулся 05,01,2012 в 3 часа ночи, неудачно кашлянул и меня заклинило с левого боку (в районе где сердце) что то там пошевелилось, сместилось и я чуть не взвыл, думал что инсульт, но инсульта от кашля не бывает, поэтому поехал в больницу в приемный покой (хотя нужно было скорей всего вызвать скорую), врач хирург выслушал меня и сказал что это защемление нерва и лечится оно обезболивающими и перцевым пластырем. сходил в аптеку пластырь не проблемма купить а вот с обезболивающими я даже растерялся, аптекарь узнав о защемлении нерва посоветовала Неродикловит, вот выпил уже 5 капсул, а как начинаешь кашлять боль ужасная приходится к бочине сильно прикладывать подушку чтобы чуток кашлянуть. Подскажите люди добрые какие таблетки можно использовать как обезболивающее!!!! Вычитал что пояс с  Биофотономи и иппликатор Кузнецова снимают боль, какой обезболивающий пластырь луще выбрать????


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (6 Янв 2012)

Вас приветсвует клуб знатоков "Что? Где? Когда?"  А если серъезно, то по вашему описанию защемления нерва нет (видимо врач заподозрил у вас защемление межреберного нерва - наиболее частое великое заблуждение среди великих врачей!), а боль обусловлена вероятно дисфункцией реберно-позвоночных суставов (и/или реберно-грудинных сочленений) и региональной миофасциальной дисфункцией. Медикаментозное лечение без очного осмотра - запрещенная тема. В духе форума - обратитесь к мануальному терапевту.


----------



## mva66 (7 Янв 2012)

Laesus De Liro написал(а):


> Вас приветсвует клуб знатоков "Что? Где? Когда?"  А если серъезно, то по вашему описанию защемления нерва нет (видимо врач заподозрил у вас защемление межреберного нерва - наиболее частое великое заблуждение среди великих врачей!), а боль обусловлена вероятно дисфункцией реберно-позвоночных суставов (и/или реберно-грудинных сочленений) и региональной миофасциальной дисфункцией. Медикаментозное лечение без очного осмотра - запрещенная тема. В духе форума - обратитесь к мануальному терапевту.


спасибо и на этом. вчера купил нанопласт, отличная вешь, по врачам времени нет сейчас ходить.


----------



## Олег Владимирович. (7 Янв 2012)

Пожалуйста.


----------

